

News Publishers Call On Europe To Support Them Against Aggregators - newsio
http://paidcontent.org/article/419-news-publishers-call-on-europe-to-support-them-against-aggregators/

======
azzleandre
I think there are two things about the internet, that are pissing off
newspapers.

1\. Power-Loss

Newspapers do not dominate public discussions any more. This is nothing new
and the melting adrevenues are just proving the pint to all those few that
didn't already knew it.

2\. Being forced to be engaged

Newspapers still have a chance, because quality still matters. The question is
how to organize a profitable quality-producing workflow. There's no ultimate
answer yet, but for the publishers it is already humiliating enough to be
forced to do anything (see point 1).

------
ilamont
It seems the organizations that are participating in this are still stuck in a
20th century media monopoly mindset. They really don't get the Web, and in the
case of the American companies (Dow Jones, etc.) seem to be angling to
regulate the clock back to 1987, when they didn't have to deal with more than
a handful of competitors, and pesky things like fair use, hyperlinks, and
Google weren't a concern.

------
gasull
It seems they haven't heard of robots.txt.

------
trezor
It must feel really horrible to have your content spidered, indexed and found
by users who will come to your site and see your ads.

As far as I have understood the issue, the newspapers want to control how
users interact with the site, coming in from the front-page where they can
tempt/lure the users to more on-site content and more ads, or just have two
page-views and double ads for that one same story.

What I don't get, is how in this time and age where everyone should know more
or less how the World wide web works, anyone can think they can control how
users interact with your content.

~~~
erikwiffin
I work at a newspaper, and it goes a little something like this: _The people
in charge don't really think of their website as a part of the world wide web,
but as a part of the newspaper._

There are a lot of reasons for this, journalism school, "the way things have
always been done", etc. The rammifications are that even the young, 20
something reporters don't see the value of the internet, the opportunity to
have users interact with their content. (aside: in newspaper speak, that would
be "readers read their content")

